# Fileship.io Forces Your Clients to Pay Before They Get Their Images



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

This may be a great site for the professional photographer.  Fileship.io Forces Your Clients to Pay Before They Get Their Images


----------



## sscarmack (Apr 7, 2016)

Isn't that what a standard contract is for? Half up front, the rest upon completion.

I've never had a problem collecting payment.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

Can't disagree, but there are a lot of various business models being used out there these days.  It could be a time saver for those that do sell disks of images.  No longer need to burn the disk, they want it, they pay for it, they download it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 7, 2016)

I slammed on the brakes at .io - where's that?? Red flags all over this - no address, no name of a company or any person, no contact other than an email address to this site. I did eventually find that it's under the jurisdiction of Wales and England.

The site is poorly written and amateurish - if I'm mentally proofreading and making corrections as I go then it's amateur hour.

No way.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 7, 2016)

sscarmack said:


> Isn't that what a standard contract is for? Half up front, the rest upon completion.
> 
> I've never had a problem collecting payment.


Mafioso Memories.  We have a very easy payment plan.  You pay or we break your legs.  What could be easier than that?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

Fireship, you pay and we will let you have your photos when we feel like it.  Be nice or we won't feel like it for a while.  No exertion and you get your money first.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 7, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Fireship, you pay and we will let you have your photos when we feel like it.  Be nice or we won't feel like it for a while.  No exertion and you get your money first.



Well if that's the case wouldn't it be just as easy to not send them the link till they pay you, and then keep all the proceeds and not pay fileship a dime?  Guess I'm just not seeing the value.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

Because the new generation of "Professional" photographers use quite different business models these days.  Our local grocery store chain is now institution a new shop on line and then come and pick it up program.  No more walking up and down the isles picking out what you want.  The have some kid doing the work for you.  When did grocery shopping become a hazard to your health?

Maybe if Josh Edelson had used this his life might had been different.  New low for clients.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 7, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Because the new generation of "Professional" photographers use quite different business models these days.  Our local grocery store chain is now institution a new shop on line and then come and pick it up program.  No more walking up and down the isles picking out what you want.  The have some kid doing the work for you.  When did grocery shopping become a hazard to your health?



Got me.. but in all seriousness I'm just not getting the business model, at all.

Ok, so I'm your photographer.. I come out and take pictures for you.  I decide I want to get paid up front before I give you access to the images.

I can pay fileship.io to store the images for me, send you a link, you pay them, they take a cut, pay me, you get access to the images.

But can't I just as easily have you pay me up front and then and only then email you links to the same files stored on my google drive, or some other hosting service, and keep all the money myself instead of giving fileship a cut?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the model myself.  I think it is a simplification of pay me for the shoot, I will post the photos on my website and you pick what you want.  I will print them and send them to you.  They pay for the shoot.  You put them up as full size jpg.  They pick what they want including all that they want and pay for them.  They pay the premium and you get paid if they decide to download them.  They can them print them any way they wish if they wish.  The younger generation doesn't seem to print and hang photos as much as previous generations including mine.  

My wife has 19 family photos hanging over the couch in the living room alone.  There are 4 not the mantle.  9 in the hall.  God only knows, and he doesn't care, how many photos are hanging or sitting in our family room/game room. Both guest bedrooms have at least two family photos and my den has 9 of my favorite photos on the wall.


----------

